# Pretty quick question.



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

OK heres the deal. I would like to get 5zigen super sixes in 18 x 7.5 and want to get 225 45 ZR18 toyo proxes. (not even sure if they make em in 225 series). My question is this. I am getting the nismo suspension kit. I want to make sure that nothing rubs. At what point/line can I go to? Also, if I kept it with 17's and went to 225 instead of 215, would that rub with the suspension kit? Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

not an engine related question...moving


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Dunno if this is engine related or not, but my question is, what should I use to fill the motor mounts. I've heard Tub and Tile caulk but that sure as hell doesn't sound right. Anybody know what works best to fill the stock motor mounts? Thanks


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Dsav101 said:


> OK heres the deal. I would like to get 5zigen super sixes in 18 x 7.5 and want to get 225 45 ZR18 toyo proxes. (not even sure if they make em in 225 series). My question is this. I am getting the nismo suspension kit. I want to make sure that nothing rubs. At what point/line can I go to? Also, if I kept it with 17's and went to 225 instead of 215, would that rub with the suspension kit? Thanks for everyones help.


It won't rub with 225 45 ZR17's.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Jas'02SpecV said:


> Dunno if this is engine related or not, but my question is, what should I use to fill the motor mounts. I've heard Tub and Tile caulk but that sure as hell doesn't sound right. Anybody know what works best to fill the stock motor mounts? Thanks



buy motor mount inserts, and save yourself the time of possibly screwing something up.. i guarentee "tile caulK" isnt going to hold up to engine torque... If you are so inclined to do so, might as well pack it with cement..


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

Just installed my ES motor mount inserts last night, and let me tell you they work great. IMO, I lost alot of the torque steer and about 90% of the wheel hop. Great buy, and they only cost me 42 shipped from http://www.suspension.com/nissancars.htm. Part number 7-1112g. hope this helps out.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks to both of you. I'm going to order the mounts this friday on payday. Are they hard to install or should I have a shop do it?


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

relatively easy. Just get some ky jelley to put on em so they slide into place easier and you should be set.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

^lol, another use for the stuff :thumbup: 


also, im thinking about doing this really soon too, getting alot of movment in there........

think a person with relativly basic knowledge can do this? or should get i get it done somewhere?


----------



## Dsav101 (Jul 22, 2003)

I did it, and it is something that you could do. Just make sure to read the directions really well, and then start. I know next to nothing about cars and I did it in an hour and a half. WWW.thevboard.com has an excellant writeup about how it is done, so I would suggest looking there as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

I read the V-board section you were talking about and think I can figure it out. We will see when I get them in. I appreciate your help as for the rest of the board.


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

1YellowSpecV said:


> It won't rub with 225 45 ZR17's.


I've got 225 45 ZR17's Kumho's and have had no problems. Actually thinking about going even bigger on the stock rims.


----------

